

Why geniuses don't have jobs - jalanco
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505125_162-57443315/why-geniuses-dont-have-jobs/

======
chris_wot
Seems like everyone thinks they are geniuses in the CBS comments.

Stop worrying or thinking you are a genius. Just do what interests you, and
start getting interested in everything.

